# No tengo afinidad con la gente



## Elbrujo (14 Abr 2022)

Soy muy asocial y cada vez mas. No me interesan la mayoria de los temas que la gente saca porque me parecen intranscendentes (futbol, moda, cotilleos, musica) muchos de los famosos me son desconocidos. Y los temas que si me gustan no puedo sacarlos porque la inmensa mayoria se cabrean cuando hablan de politica, geoestrategia o preparacionismo.
Y otros como economia les aburren a ellos
Que cojones me pasa?


----------



## #SrLobo (14 Abr 2022)

normal, eres un puto cavernícola ermitaño, no salgas de tu cueva que asustas a la gente


----------



## Vulcan86 (14 Abr 2022)

A mi me ocurre igual desde hace unos cuantos años


----------



## Furymundo (14 Abr 2022)

bienvenido al club 
es hora de retirarse a la cueva.
y aprender a vivir en soledad.  

siempre tendras burbuja


----------



## Mastropiero70 (14 Abr 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Soy muy asocial y cada vez mas. No me interesan la mayoria de los temas que la gente saca porque me parecen intranscendentes (futbol, moda, cotilleos, musica) muchos de los famosos me son desconocidos. Y los temas que si me gustan no puedo sacarlos porque la inmensa mayoria se cabrean cuando hablan de politica, geoestrategia o preparacionismo.
> Y otros como economia les aburren a ellos
> Que cojones me pasa?



Me pasa lo mismo desde hace más de 40 años, y en octubre serán 52...

Ya te han dado la solución más arriba:



Furymundo dijo:


> bienvenido al club
> es hora de retirarse a la cueva.
> y aprender a vivir en soledad.
> 
> siempre tendras burbuja



Y si tanto necesitas de la gente, entonces aprende a tener varios registros y aprende a saber con quién y con quien no puedes emplearlos; quién te resulta válido a unos niveles y quién a otros, y de quién puedes prescindir totalmente.


----------



## Mission (14 Abr 2022)

La gente solo es social por interés, qué nadie se engañe.


----------



## Vnsky77 (14 Abr 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Soy muy asocial y cada vez mas. No me interesan la mayoria de los temas que la gente saca porque me parecen intranscendentes (futbol, moda, cotilleos, musica) muchos de los famosos me son desconocidos. Y los temas que si me gustan no puedo sacarlos porque la inmensa mayoria se cabrean cuando hablan de politica, geoestrategia o preparacionismo.
> Y otros como economia les aburren a ellos
> Que cojones me pasa?



Creo qie te pasa lo que nos pasa a much@s, que estamos hart@s de tanto gregarismo e inconsciencia.


----------



## Alamillo Loco 1983 (14 Abr 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Soy muy asocial y cada vez mas. No me interesan la mayoria de los temas que la gente saca porque me parecen intranscendentes (futbol, moda, cotilleos, musica) muchos de los famosos me son desconocidos. Y los temas que si me gustan no puedo sacarlos porque la inmensa mayoria se cabrean cuando hablan de politica, geoestrategia o preparacionismo.
> Y otros como economia les aburren a ellos
> Que cojones me pasa?



Eres especial. AFORTUNADAMENTE!!! A mi en el colegio me decian maricón por no jugar al futbol


----------



## Don_Quijote (14 Abr 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Soy muy asocial y cada vez mas. No me interesan la mayoria de los temas que la gente saca porque me parecen intranscendentes (futbol, moda, cotilleos, musica) muchos de los famosos me son desconocidos. Y los temas que si me gustan no puedo sacarlos porque la inmensa mayoria se cabrean cuando hablan de politica, geoestrategia o preparacionismo.
> Y otros como economia les aburren a ellos
> Que cojones me pasa?



Lo que nos ha pasado a todas las personas inteligentes... que nos vamos quedando solos por no participar en el ritual de la tontería.

Sin embargo, la afinidad con la gente es algo que se puede trabajar y en lo que se puede mejorar.
A fin de cuentas, a la sociedad no las vas a cambiar, pero puedes optimizar tu forma de relacionarte con ella.

Ten cuidado con la inteligencia... Conduce a la arrogancia, conduce a creer que ya no necesitamos aprender nada.

Piénsalo de este modo: si eres tan inteligente, ¿cómo es que no puedes encontrar una solución al problema de la afinidad social?

Aislarse en la atalaya de nuestro intelecto es una trampa mortal. Cuidado.
Haz un análisis de ti mismo y de qué aspectos de tu personalidad puedes optimizar para no generar tanto desinterés o roce con los demás.

Y no... Aprender a tener cierta vida social, aprender a entenderse con los demás NO ES REBAJARSE a su nivel.

Si escribes este email es porque sientes que algo te falta, así que no me digas que no DESEAS ser aceptado por los demás, aunque sean un poco tontitos a veces.


----------



## Stoic (14 Abr 2022)

Somos muchos que estamos igual. Yo, 51, he sido siempre así hasta cierto punto, pero ha sido sobre todo en los últimos años que me han dejado de importar totalmente (y quiero decir "totalmente") las opiniones de la gente. Los dos últimos años de plandemia han sido ya el último clavo en el ataúd. 

Saber estar solo y a gusto con uno mismo es síntoma de buena salud mental. O, como dijo el escritor y orador indio Jiddu Krishnamurti, "no es saludable estar adaptado a una sociedad profundamente enferma".


----------



## derepen (14 Abr 2022)

Hola, si quieres puedes hablar conmigo. 







¿Qué te pareció el golazo del Osasuna?


----------



## McLovin (14 Abr 2022)

A mi también me pasa, y cada vez más. Me aburre la gente y sus banalidades. Por suerte o por desgracia no soy un hikikomori que vive en su cueva a base de doritos, tengo vida social, vida sexual, un grupo de amigos fijo desde hace millones de años y salgo bastante, pero si ya de por si me considero bastante antisocial porque pienso que el 90% de la gente es imbécil, el tema del covidiotismo extremo no ha hecho más que acrecentar esta sensación de hastío hacia todo, incluídos mis amigos, 100% covidiotas y multivacunados. Con el paso de los años te das cuenta de una cosa: no necesitas a nadie en realidad, la soledad buscada a veces es la mejor terapia. Más de una vez me han dado ganas de largarme a un país remoto y mandar a tomar por culo a todo y a todos, incluida la familia. El año que pasé viviendo casi en el bosque en un sitio remoto por estar trabajando en un país extranjero, creo que fue el mejor de mi vida. Qué paz, joder.


----------



## Hipérbole (14 Abr 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Lo que nos ha pasado a todas las personas inteligentes... que nos vamos quedando solos por no participar en el ritual de la tontería.
> 
> Sin embargo, la afinidad con la gente es algo que se puede trabajar y en lo que se puede mejorar.
> A fin de cuentas, a la sociedad no las vas a cambiar, pero puedes optimizar tu forma de relacionarte con ella.
> ...



Bien explicado


----------



## abe heinsenberg (14 Abr 2022)

Todos van a lo suyo menos yo.que voy a lo mío


----------



## Zbigniew (14 Abr 2022)

Salid a la calle copón a disfrutar, echadle a los palomos ,ellos os necesitan.Y vosotros a ellos.


----------



## Mastropiero70 (14 Abr 2022)

Stoic dijo:


> Somos muchos que estamos igual. Yo, 51, he sido siempre así hasta cierto punto, pero ha sido sobre todo en los últimos años que me han dejado de importar totalmente (y quiero decir "totalmente") las opiniones de la gente. Los dos últimos años de plandemia han sido ya el último clavo en el ataúd.
> 
> Saber estar solo y a gusto con uno mismo es síntoma de buena salud mental. O, como dijo el escritor y orador indio Jiddu Krishnamurti, "no es saludable estar adaptado a una sociedad profundamente enferma".



Exacto.

A mí, que tengo tu misma edad, me ha costado muchos años, sufrimiento y un divorcio darme cuenta de que nací para estar solo. De hecho, nunca he disfrutado más que haciendo a mi bola mis cosas que a nadie más le importan una mierda.

Coño, si es que ni aguanto ni me hablo con mi propia familia.

Cuando entiendes cual es tu lugar en el mundo, sientes paz y un inmenso alivio.


----------



## McLovin (14 Abr 2022)

Mastropiero70 dijo:


> Exacto.
> 
> A mí, que tengo tu misma edad, me ha costado muchos años, sufrimiento y un divorcio darme cuenta de que nací para estar solo. De hecho, nunca he disfrutado más que haciendo a mi bola mis cosas que a nadie más le importan una mierda.
> 
> ...



Yo no llego a ese extremo, pero te entiendo. Perfectamente además.


----------



## vacutator (14 Abr 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Soy muy asocial y cada vez mas. No me interesan la mayoria de los temas que la gente saca porque me parecen intranscendentes (futbol, moda, cotilleos, musica) muchos de los famosos me son desconocidos. Y los temas que si me gustan no puedo sacarlos porque la inmensa mayoria se cabrean cuando hablan de politica, geoestrategia o preparacionismo.
> Y otros como economia les aburren a ellos
> Que cojones me pasa?



No te pasa nada. Son los demás los que no tienen afinidad contigo.

No hay más que ver la cantidad de borregos que nos rodean que ni sabíamos que existían.
Pensábamos que la gente era normal pero el 90% (como poco) son gente manipulables que hacen y viven sólo como les mande la TV

Así que no te atormentes y disfruta de tu vida


----------



## sociedadponzi (14 Abr 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Soy muy asocial y cada vez mas. No me interesan la mayoria de los temas que la gente saca porque me parecen intranscendentes (futbol, moda, cotilleos, musica) muchos de los famosos me son desconocidos. Y los temas que si me gustan no puedo sacarlos porque la inmensa mayoria se cabrean cuando hablan de politica, geoestrategia o preparacionismo.
> Y otros como economia les aburren a ellos
> Que cojones me pasa?



nada grave, que vives en el pais equivocado solamente


----------



## Magnum Ho (14 Abr 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Lo que nos ha pasado a todas las personas inteligentes... que nos vamos quedando solos por no participar en el ritual de la tontería.
> 
> Sin embargo, la afinidad con la gente es algo que se puede trabajar y en lo que se puede mejorar.
> A fin de cuentas, a la sociedad no las vas a cambiar, pero puedes optimizar tu forma de relacionarte con ella.
> ...



Este ha dado en el din. Si quieres ser sociable tan solo tienes que observar brevemente al resto y adaptarte al contexto en el que estés en ese momento: hay lugares donde puedo sacar X temas de conversaciones mientras que en otros saco Y. Al final ser inteligente solo es estar por encima de la mierda en un ámbito que te trae más sufrimiento que felicidad, creo que la mayoría lo cambiaríamos por otro tipo de habilidades.


----------



## Uriel Abrecaminos (14 Abr 2022)

Mission dijo:


> La gente solo es social por interés, qué nadie se engañe.



"La gente" tiene un comportamiento tan natural cuando socializan, que parece que les gusta, parece que se divierten y te dirán que socializan por un interés "normal', por un interés "natural" e incluso sin interés. Que nadie se engañe, llega un punto en el que no son falsos con un asocial, si no que directamente el asocial mismo, ve, percibe, atisba un sentimiento de afecto, compañía, amistad y BAM: se engaña a sí mismo, que nadie se engañe.


----------



## Uriel Abrecaminos (14 Abr 2022)

Lo de España es brutal, "la gente" se cree social y solo se emborrachan juntos, gritan juntos y poco más, aquí no se conversa.
Eres Crossdresser? Yo aveces pienso en hacerme andrógino para darme el ying y el yang a mí mismo.


----------



## Mastropiero70 (14 Abr 2022)

McLovin dijo:


> Yo no llego a ese extremo, pero te entiendo. Perfectamente además.



Y sin embargo, no soy quien para dar consejos a nadie.

Voy a trabajar de lunes a viernes hasta caer rendido, y los fines de semana son mi tortura.

Entonces me dedico a emborracharme sistemáticamente, y a llorar desconsoladamente mis recuerdos; cuando la vida parecía que abría la boca para sonreírme y no para escupirme.

Veintitrés años hace que perdí al amor de mi vida, mi alma gemela. Más tarde me casé con alguien que no me quería, autoengañado; por miedo a la soledad.

Me criaron férreamente como católico, y por eso fuí un ferviente ateo en mi juventud.

Hoy dudo.

¿Es esto todo? ¿Tantas risas, tantos trabajos, tantas penas y sufrimientos son inútiles? ¿De verdad ya no hay nada después?

Echo de menos a mi hijito. No sé si le volveré a ver.

Voy a seguir bebiendo hasta perder el conocimiento.

Venga, tiradme piedros. Ya caí lo más bajo que se puede caer.


----------



## Mastropiero70 (14 Abr 2022)

And when the night comes down...


----------



## Tufo a Pies (14 Abr 2022)

Yo soy igual que tú, no te rayes nano.


----------



## Mastropiero70 (14 Abr 2022)

No te digo que te vayas a países musulmonos, sólo al este de Europa. Y sabrás lo que es marginación de verdad.

Más currar y menos llorar, hijodeputa.


----------



## ingeniata (14 Abr 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Soy muy asocial y cada vez mas. No me interesan la mayoria de los temas que la gente saca porque me parecen intranscendentes (futbol, moda, cotilleos, musica) muchos de los famosos me son desconocidos. Y los temas que si me gustan no puedo sacarlos porque la inmensa mayoria se cabrean cuando hablan de politica, geoestrategia o preparacionismo.
> Y otros como economia les aburren a ellos
> Que cojones me pasa?



se llama estar despierto, a mi me pasa lo mismo , estamos rodeados de NPC's


----------



## Cangodrila83 (14 Abr 2022)

Muy bien escrito,le vuelvo a leer, enhorabuena!


----------



## Blondarexic (14 Abr 2022)

me pasa igual, y lo peor es q desde hace unos años me da una pereza terriiiiiible intentar socializar, me parece un esfuerzo inútil que no compensa


----------



## Mastropiero70 (14 Abr 2022)

Ten cuidado, no se te rompa una uña.

Una hostia, dice... Sólo te acaricio con mi mano llena de callos, y te caes cuatro veces.Subnormal.


----------



## Mastropiero70 (14 Abr 2022)

Indeed so.

Lo he flipado mucho los últimos 15 - 20 años con lo "importante que era socializar".

Si, claro. Con analfabetos funcionales que sabían escribir su nombre de milagro, y con otros especímenes cuyo mayor mérito era tener coño.

A tomar por culo todos..


----------



## Marco Porcio (14 Abr 2022)

Mission dijo:


> La gente solo es social por interés, qué nadie se engañe.



Siempre he sospechado que a nadie le gusta realmente el fútbol jajaja


----------



## aron01 (14 Abr 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Soy muy asocial y cada vez mas. No me interesan la mayoria de los temas que la gente saca porque me parecen intranscendentes (futbol, moda, cotilleos, musica) muchos de los famosos me son desconocidos. Y los temas que si me gustan no puedo sacarlos porque la inmensa mayoria se cabrean cuando hablan de politica, geoestrategia o preparacionismo.
> Y otros como economia les aburren a ellos
> Que cojones me pasa?



Estás madurando. Si trabajas, y si es posible acabas teniendo críos, ya aportas más a esta sociedad que cualquier engendro elitista que nos gobierna o descerebrado que sale en televisión/radio/internet.


----------



## Tonimn (14 Abr 2022)

Lo de socializar presencialmente está sobrevalorado.
Existe internet donde puedes hablar el 100% del tiempo de tu tema prioritario de cada momento.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## Murray's (14 Abr 2022)

En España está justificado ser asocial, la gente es muy tóxica.


----------



## Borroso (14 Abr 2022)

La gente para echar un ratillo esta bien, pero no demasiado rato.


----------



## Covid-8M (14 Abr 2022)

A la gente en general lo que no le gustan son los aguafiestas. Si quedas con alguien nomalmente es para pasar un rato agradable y olvidar los problemas.
Si el tema va a ser la crisis economica que se nos viene encima, los muertos de la guerra o como las elites nos estan genocidando pues como que aburre un poco el plan.
Lo que siempre funciona son las bromas y hacer cachondeo, aunque sea algo superficial e intrascendente a la gente le encanta que transmitas buen rollo y no estar quejandote de todo.
Y si quedas con mujeres ya ni te cuento, todas quieren positivismo, buenas vibras y que les subas los animos


----------



## Eremita (14 Abr 2022)

Bienvenido a la soledad ilustrada. Con el tiempo te darás cuenta que has ganado mucho y perdido poco. El rebaño no te va a aportar nada, y tampoco quiere tus aportes.


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (14 Abr 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Soy muy asocial y cada vez mas. No me interesan la mayoria de los temas que la gente saca porque me parecen intranscendentes (futbol, moda, cotilleos, musica) muchos de los famosos me son desconocidos. Y los temas que si me gustan no puedo sacarlos porque la inmensa mayoria se cabrean cuando hablan de politica, geoestrategia o preparacionismo.
> Y otros como economia les aburren a ellos
> Que cojones me pasa?



Bueno, pues por todo eso estás en este foro. Aquí* semos tus hamijos de berdad.*


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (14 Abr 2022)

Covid-8M dijo:


> A la gente en general lo que no le gustan son los aguafiestas. Si quedas con alguien nomalmente es para pasar un rato agradable y olvidar los problemas.
> Si el tema va a ser la crisis economica que se nos viene encima, los muertos de la guerra o como las elites nos estan genocidando pues como que aburre un poco el plan.
> Lo que siempre funciona son las bromas y hacer cachondeo, aunque sea algo superficial e intrascendente a la gente le encanta que transmitas buen rollo y no estar quejandote de todo.
> Y si quedas con mujeres ya ni te cuento, todas quieren positivismo, buenas vibras y que les subas los animos



Exacto. A fumarse cuatro porros que la vida es breve.


----------



## corolaria (14 Abr 2022)

#SrLobo dijo:


> normal, eres un puto cavernícola ermitaño, no salgas de tu cueva que asustas a la gente



Seguramente, pero tampoco te creas que tú das mucha más confianza.
Para limpiar un coche por dentro y no más.


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (14 Abr 2022)

Covid-8M dijo:


> A la gente en general lo que no le gustan son los aguafiestas. Si quedas con alguien nomalmente es para pasar un rato agradable y olvidar los problemas.
> Si el tema va a ser la crisis economica que se nos viene encima, los muertos de la guerra o como las elites nos estan genocidando pues como que aburre un poco el plan.
> Lo que siempre funciona son las bromas y hacer cachondeo, aunque sea algo superficial e intrascendente a la gente le encanta que transmitas buen rollo y no estar quejandote de todo.
> Y si quedas con mujeres ya ni te cuento, todas quieren positivismo, buenas vibras y que les subas los animos



las mujeres te chupan la energía, literal jaja 

son un sumidero de energía, sobre todo con algunas se nota un montón. Necesitan atención y estímulos constantes.

Hablando en general, claro. Va a tener razon el de pintor de la montaña azul, son la energía negativa.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Abr 2022)

No. El autismo es algo mucho más profundo. Es introversión.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Abr 2022)

Ciencia: - Cuánto más inteligentes, menos sociables


Ya están los tímidos marginados ensalzando la Soledad. No engañáis a nadie. Socializar es divertirse y vivir y ligar. La soledad es la nada, la no existencia. Os duele tanto que inventáis que os gusta, que la elegís y que es porque sois más inteligentes cuando no es verdad, es al revés.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## lascanteras723 (14 Abr 2022)

Yo aprendí a volverme selectivo con el tiempo. Hay gente con la que conectas, otras que no y no te fuerzas porque eso se siente adolescente.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (14 Abr 2022)

Yo tengo la capacidad de relacionarme con la gente de inmediato, aunque no sean conocidos. Tengo capacidad de adaptación y flexibilidad, puedo centrarme solo en temas en los que tengamos puntos de contacto. Quizá no podría dialogar o debatir sobre nada más, pero por eso no dejo de relacionarme. Aunque en los últimos tiempos, los contactos con la gente son esporádicos o temporales, pero está bien. Básicamente el día a día lo paso en mi tiempo de soledad y con mi mujer e hijas.


----------



## McLovin (14 Abr 2022)

La casa estaba en una especie de urbanización, abrías la puerta, salias a la calle, andabas literalmente 3 minutos y estabas en el campo, andabas 4 o 5 más y estabas en el bosque profundo. De noche daba miedo. El pueblo estaba a unos 10 km en coche del pueblo "grande" y a unos 20 de la ciudad (pequeña, unos 150.000 habitantes). El sitio era tan remoto que si volvías a casa más tarde de las 21 o 21:30 tenías que conducir con 1000 ojos porque te podía cruzar la carretera cualquier animal de la zona, normalmente ciervos. País europeo.


----------



## Kurten (14 Abr 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> En España está justificado ser asocial, la gente es muy tóxica.



La prueba es este foro

Saludos


----------



## Kurten (14 Abr 2022)

Pagaaloslistoscontudinero dijo:


> Yo tengo la capacidad de relacionarme con la gente de inmediato, aunque no sean conocidos. Tengo capacidad de adaptación y flexibilidad, puedo centrarme solo en temas en los que tengamos puntos de contacto. Quizá no podría dialogar o debatir sobre nada más, pero por eso no dejo de relacionarme. Aunque en los últimos tiempos, los contactos con la gente son esporádicos o temporales, pero está bien. Básicamente el día a día lo paso en mi tiempo de soledad y con mi mujer e hijas.



Te doy mis dies por ello

Saludos

PD: Es que todos los cuevadoritos autistas han venido a dar a este foro???


----------



## Mink (14 Abr 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Soy muy asocial y cada vez mas. No me interesan la mayoria de los temas que la gente saca porque me parecen intranscendentes (futbol, moda, cotilleos, musica) muchos de los famosos me son desconocidos. Y los temas que si me gustan no puedo sacarlos porque la inmensa mayoria se cabrean cuando hablan de politica, geoestrategia o preparacionismo.
> Y otros como economia les aburren a ellos
> Que cojones me pasa?



No te pasa nada, la gente es enseñadamente tonta y relacionarse con subnormales cansa.


----------



## alas97 (14 Abr 2022)

vamos, lo normal.

sino tienes ningún vínculo con nadie a cierta edad es porque tienes abundancia de experiencia. Y eso te basta.


----------



## Trollsauriopermico (14 Abr 2022)

La mayoría de lo que se considera gente son ganado ovino de 2 patas, no te pierdes nada


----------



## auricooro (14 Abr 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Lo que nos ha pasado a todas las personas inteligentes... que nos vamos quedando solos por no participar en el ritual de la tontería.
> 
> Sin embargo, la afinidad con la gente es algo que se puede trabajar y en lo que se puede mejorar.
> A fin de cuentas, a la sociedad no las vas a cambiar, pero puedes optimizar tu forma de relacionarte con ella.
> ...



Es que no es un tema de inteligencia. Por un lado, nuestra biología está diseñada para estar en grupo. En la época de las cuevas, el que se quedaba fuera del grupo moría, y sus genes no seguían adelante. Por eso nos sentimos mal en soledad, aunque en el año 2022 sea completamente innecesario tener grupito social, porque las relaciones importantes (comida, cueva/casa, fuego/calefacción) son de tipo comercial.

Por otro lado, puedes aprender mil cosas sin hablar con nadie, te puedes encerrar en tu casa a leer libros, por ejemplo.

Y lo más importante, que te sientas mal estando solo no implica que te sientas mejor estando con gente. En la mayoría de los casos se elige estar solo porque en compañía la cosa iba aún peor. Por tanto, si lo quieres plantear como un problema, no es de afinidad social, es un problema de bienestar. Cómo estoy mejor, saliendo hoy con un grupo de gente random a cenar, o floreando en burbuja. Feliz feliz no vas a estar en ningún caso, simplemente eliges la opción que minimice el tedio y el hastío.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (14 Abr 2022)

joder, es que es difícil tener afinidad por alguien. Es como ir a un desierto y decir "ejjjjjjjjjque no encuentro agua gñeeeeeeeeeeeee"

Vamos a ver, la gente en este país es rematadamente subnormal, ante todo los remeros. Escuchar a cualquier remero es motivo de fuertes vómito ante la cantidad de diarrea mental que sale de su boca. Es difícil compaginar de este modo. Incluso la Universidad, antaño templo del saber, ahora no es más que una ludoteca para eternos adolescentes, charos y manginas.

Qué putísima repugnancia, y todo pagado por los remeros, que son los primeros subnormales.


Elbrujo dijo:


> Soy muy asocial y cada vez mas. No me interesan la mayoria de los temas que la gente saca porque me parecen intranscendentes (futbol, moda, cotilleos, musica) muchos de los famosos me son desconocidos. Y los temas que si me gustan no puedo sacarlos porque la inmensa mayoria se cabrean cuando hablan de politica, geoestrategia o preparacionismo.
> Y otros como economia les aburren a ellos
> Que cojones me pasa?



joder, es que es difícil tener afinidad por alguien. Es como ir a un desierto y decir "ejjjjjjjjjque no encuentro agua gñeeeeeeeeeeeee"

Vamos a ver, la gente en este país es rematadamente subnormal, ante todo los remeros. Escuchar a cualquier remero es motivo de fuertes vómito ante la cantidad de diarrea mental que sale de su boca. Es difícil compaginar de este modo. Incluso la Universidad, antaño templo del saber, ahora no es más que una ludoteca para eternos adolescentes, charos y manginas.

Qué putísima repugnancia, y todo pagado por los remeros, que son los primeros subnormales.


----------



## NORDWAND (14 Abr 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Soy muy asocial y cada vez mas. No me interesan la mayoria de los temas que la gente saca porque me parecen intranscendentes (futbol, moda, cotilleos, musica) muchos de los famosos me son desconocidos. Y los temas que si me gustan no puedo sacarlos porque la inmensa mayoria se cabrean cuando hablan de politica, geoestrategia o preparacionismo.
> Y otros como economia les aburren a ellos
> Que cojones me pasa?



Demasiado burbuja.info


----------



## corolaria (14 Abr 2022)

Totalmente comprensible.
Es que con ese avatar, que no sé quién es pero da mucho yuyu, tienes más pinta de gustarte comer los cerebros crudos.


----------



## corolaria (14 Abr 2022)

Kurten dijo:


> Te doy mis dies por ello
> 
> Saludos
> 
> PD: Es que todos los cuevadoritos autistas han venido a dar a este foro???




Tú siempre poniéndote de lado y tirando balones fuera, pero no sales de aquí ni con aceite hiriviendo.


----------



## Eremita (14 Abr 2022)

Solo con ver: ocio de masas, deportes de masas, vacaciones de masas...miras sus programas de televisión más vistos, absurdos, maleducados, de mal gusto, completamente embrutecedores, sus ídolos, basura zafia, repugnantes los ídolos y repugnantes los seguidores, sus entretenimientos a base de ruido, a base de aparentar. Se está mucho mejor en soledad.

En fin, como me dijo alguien en una ocasión, es tan bajo el nivel, que una persona normal y corriente, destaca tanto como una brillante perla.


----------



## esBlackpill.com (14 Abr 2022)

BECAUSE I WANT TO FIT IN


----------



## XRL (15 Abr 2022)

a mi me pasa de toda la vida solo mirando la cara a la gente se me quitan las ganas de tener contacto con nadie xD

no quiero hablar con nadie de nada en persona,si acaso por foros y ya


----------



## XRL (15 Abr 2022)

se llama no querer juntarse con gente que no te gusta


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Abr 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Lo que nos ha pasado a todas las personas inteligentes... que nos vamos quedando solos por no participar en el ritual de la tontería.
> 
> Sin embargo, la afinidad con la gente es algo que se puede trabajar y en lo que se puede mejorar.
> A fin de cuentas, a la sociedad no las vas a cambiar, pero puedes optimizar tu forma de relacionarte con ella.
> ...




También es una cuestión de la valoración del propio tiempo y el de los demás . 

Si yo INVIERTO parte de mi tiempo en leer y escribir en BURBUJA, de forma gratuita es porque mi salario emocional es lo que me aporta el foro en el aprendizaje y me divierten los comentarios , además al forzarme a escribir salen de mi mente ideas que ni sabía que tenía .

Me da igual que el auditorio no me escuche , para mi la reflexión ya está hecha y es lo que me aporta. 

Sin embargo en la vida real es difícil mantener una conversación inspiradora con la gente normal . Son diferentes niveles no de formación sino de percepción de la realidad. Conozco a personas muy inteligentes , con reconocimiento social , con profesiones rentables y sin embargo al salir de su pequeño mundo intelectual se pierden. 

Un experto es alguien que sabe mucho de poco.


----------



## TylerDurden99 (15 Abr 2022)

Alamillo Loco 1983 dijo:


> Eres especial. AFORTUNADAMENTE!!! A mi en el colegio me decian maricón por no jugar al futbol



Es que solo pasaban del futbol los maricones (que luego confirmaron su mariconismo) y los tarados (que luego confirmaron sus taras y con los años se agravan)


----------



## HaCHa (15 Abr 2022)

Hay gente que sólo quiere ver el mundo arder.
Y el mundo no está por la labor.


----------



## Libertyforall (15 Abr 2022)

Tufo a Pies dijo:


> Yo soy igual que tú, no te rayes nano.



Ese personaje que representan lo que es es un gilipollas.


----------



## Libertyforall (15 Abr 2022)

alas97 dijo:


> vamos, lo normal.
> 
> sino tienes ningún vínculo con nadie a cierta edad es porque tienes abundancia de experiencia. Y eso te basta.



Pues sí. Lo más probable es que haya agotado la sociabilización de los adorescentes de 30 tacos.


----------



## Libertyforall (15 Abr 2022)

No lo hagas por ti. Hazlo por ellos, que te necesitan.


----------



## vanderwilde (15 Abr 2022)

Así llevo yo pocos años... pero hasta de la familia. Hay que quitarse de la cabeza que existe la amistad, existía, pero desde que se han visto con cuatro duros, que no es más, se acabó.

El dinero ha hecho mucho, mucho estropicio en los pobres.

Alguien que conoces, que incluso estás harto de hablar con el/ella, y ahora te ven por la calle y ni te hablan. Ea, po vete a la mierda.

Hace años que empecé a ver cosas y darme cuenta de que ya a todo el mundo lo mueve el interés. Interés por lo que sea. Como se dice: "Sabrás distinguir a la gente, o a amigos, según el dinero o los problemas que tengas".

Cuantas veces lo he dicho, que yo no tengo ni teléfono. Uno fijo, y lo tengo desconectado.

Y la familia, mira, el que la tenga, tiene suerte, la mía, la mayoría la tengo desperdigada por España, y la que tengo aquí se llevan mal hasta entre ellos, así, que, esto no es familia. Contacto escaso, o nulo.

Si se puede vivir así? Claro que si. Lo que no se puede vivir es rodeado de seres.

De estas cosas se puede hablar... pufff.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (15 Abr 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Soy muy asocial y cada vez mas. No me interesan la mayoria de los temas que la gente saca porque me parecen intranscendentes (futbol, moda, cotilleos, musica) muchos de los famosos me son desconocidos. Y los temas que si me gustan no puedo sacarlos porque la inmensa mayoria se cabrean cuando hablan de politica, geoestrategia o preparacionismo.
> Y otros como economia les aburren a ellos
> Que cojones me pasa?



quiza lo que estas es amargado por causa de tanta politica, geoestrategia, preparacionismo y economia.
Algo positivo que aportar?
Pues si no, ahi lo tienes amijoh.
No elevas sus animos ni les generas endorfinas, por lo tanto poco interes van a tener en tu conversación.
La gente esta intentando nadar para no ahogarse, y tu vienes que si no se que de geoestrategia.
eres un bicho raro, pues no eres consciente de las batallas que libran los demás, te crees privilegiado o algo?

Mejor sería que reflexionaras. que aqui el mas tonto hace relojes y tu no eres tan listo.
@Elbrujo


----------



## Arretranco_70 (15 Abr 2022)

He leído la primera página y ésta. Nada más. Lo digo por si repito lo dicho (seguramente)

Sí, es una situación muy jodida. Y ya te advierto que no se pasa con los años, al contrario. Cada vez te desvinculas más de todo el mundo, hasta quedarte prácticamente sola o sola del todo. Como mucho con tu pareja o la familia más directa. Al principio (seguramente tu caso), te desconcierta "estaré haciendo algo mal?", pero luego resulta que lo disfrutas mucho. Porque te sientes mucho mejor que antes. Ahora sí que te importa CASI una puta mierda lo que piensen de ti o los demás en general. Te da una libertad nueva, desconocida, en la que realmente haces lo que te da la gana cuando te da la gana. Cero pamplina social.

Al eliminar "el ruido" que hacen los demás en tu vida, ésta cambia por completo. Y para mejor.

Pero es un arma de doble filo muy, muy jodida. Porque te digo desde ya, que hay un punto de no retorno. Llega un momento en que te has acostumbrado tanto a no aguantar a gilipollas que aunque quisieras integrarte de nuevo en la sociedad, aunque fuese de forma falsaria, no podrías. Así cuidado que eso de aislarse no es para todo el mundo.

Tampoco es casualidad, lo he escrito aquí decenas de veces, que en Burbuja hayamos recaído tanto solitario, tanto friki, tanto asqueado del progresismo y "las mentiras" sociales. No se si tiene que ver con la inteligencia como han dicho antes, pero que tiene que ver con buscar un refugio intelectual a tanto subnormal a nuestro alrededor y tanto bombardeo mediático sobre cualquier tema para subnormales, es seguro.


----------



## Vientosolar (15 Abr 2022)

Creo que lo que ocurre es que lo has ofrecido en abstracto, sin más. Me da la impresión de que son necesarias algunas coordenadas comunes más para animarse a quedar a comer. Yo también soy un asocial desde muy niño, por diversas causas que no vienen al caso. El modo que he encontrado de desarrollar relaciones no exclusivamente laborales ha sido via mis intereses no laborales. En mi caso, la música. Formas grupos de música y eso da lugar a quedar y a compartir tiempo en función de la actividad que se comparte. El tener algo real en común está garantizado. 

Yo de la escuela no quiero ni hablar. Los cuatro años de bachillerato (3 de BUP y COU, aclaración para los más jóvenes, equivalentes a su 3 y 4 de ESO más los dos de bachillerato) los pasé casi en absoluta soledad, siendo el estudiante más brillante, cada curso más (acabé con 10 de media; al terminar bachillerato se ponía la media de las notas en COU y 3 BUP). Los recreos me iba “al campo” (los institutos se suelen poner en las afueras). Leía a Chejov, a San Agustín, a escritores diversos, mientras mis compañeros se iban a dar vueltas a un espacio cerrado con algunas tiendas que había cerca del instituto, en dirección opuesta. En la carrera a la hora del café de media mañana iba con dos compañeros que hablaban de fútbol casi todo el tiempo. A los muchos años, y ambos lejos de donde estudiamos, uno de ellos me ha localizado y quedamos a un café. Varios compañeros de carrera han quedado varias veces en estas décadas, y casi lo primero que me contó es que él y el otro habían hablado de mí, de lo inteligente que era y de lo diferente que veía las cosas. Se le veía muy contento de quedar conmigo, la verdad. Yo tenía la impresión de que me despreciaban cuando estudiábamos. También se notaba cierto arrepentimiento en sus elecciones laborales. Tiene mucho dinero. Yo tengo mucha sabiduría.

La conclusión es que algunos somos diferentes, ni peores ni mejores, diferentes. Y poco podemos hacer para “integrarnos”. Encuentros como el que he relatado ponen de manifiesto que, efectivamente, vemos las cosas de otra manera. Intentar adaptarnos, ser quienes no somos, no funciona. Lo suyo es ser como somos y tratar de buscar gente afín, pero no perder tiempo buscando afinidad con gente que sólo habla de fútbol y es esencialmente gregaria. Eso es perder el tiempo.


----------



## en tu casa o en mi cueva (15 Abr 2022)

McLovin dijo:


> el 90% de la gente es imbécil



El problema lo tienes tú.


----------



## ACcIO DIReCTA (15 Abr 2022)

Eso me dijo un día un familiar a mi, el tiempo los pone en su sitio.


----------



## Vientosolar (15 Abr 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> quiza lo que estas es amargado por causa de tanta politica, geoestrategia, preparacionismo y economia.
> Algo positivo que aportar?
> Pues si no, ahi lo tienes amijoh.
> No elevas sus animos ni les generas endorfinas, por lo tanto poco interes van a tener en tu conversación.
> ...



Tienes parte de razón. Lo que ocurre también es que la sociedad está podrida. Ese interés en la geoestrategia, la política y similares en nuestro caso no es por medrar o por hacernos los interesantes, sino una respuesta a la angustia vital que padecemos de ver que todo está mal, tratando de buscar una solución. Ver que la gente actúa como si no le importase, frecuentemente no haciendo nada nos estresa. Porque eso conduce a lo que vemos: que los políticos nos tratan como a niños, que nos roban a manos llenas y nos destrozan la vida. Y en verdad, España es un país pésimo en cuanto a conciencia social y a estructuración de la sociedad civil, y así nos va.

Recalco, no obstante, que en efecto, todos tenemos nuestra lucha interna y que nadie es más que nadie. No por interesarme en temas sofisticados soy superior a nadie. Pero la falta mayoritaria de interés en la sociedad por nada que no sean trivialidades, nos condena a padecer la sociedad que padecemos.


----------



## Esflinter (15 Abr 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Soy muy asocial y cada vez mas. No me interesan la mayoria de los temas que la gente saca porque me parecen intranscendentes (futbol, moda, cotilleos, musica) muchos de los famosos me son desconocidos. Y los temas que si me gustan no puedo sacarlos porque la inmensa mayoria se cabrean cuando hablan de politica, geoestrategia o preparacionismo.
> Y otros como economia les aburren a ellos
> Que cojones me pasa?



Ya se te nota, raruno y creepy. Lo mejor es que te suicides o en su defecto te pases la vida en esta cloaca hablando con amiguitos imaginArios


----------



## Esflinter (15 Abr 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Soy muy asocial y cada vez mas. No me interesan la mayoria de los temas que la gente saca porque me parecen intranscendentes (futbol, moda, cotilleos, musica) muchos de los famosos me son desconocidos. Y los temas que si me gustan no puedo sacarlos porque la inmensa mayoria se cabrean cuando hablan de politica, geoestrategia o preparacionismo.
> Y otros como economia les aburren a ellos
> Que cojones me pasa?



Ya se te nota, raruno y creepy. Lo mejor es que te suicides o en su defecto te pases la vida en esta cloaca hablando con amiguitos imaginArios


----------



## trukutruku (15 Abr 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Soy muy asocial y cada vez mas. No me interesan la mayoria de los temas que la gente saca porque me parecen intranscendentes (futbol, moda, cotilleos, musica) muchos de los famosos me son desconocidos. Y los temas que si me gustan no puedo sacarlos porque la inmensa mayoria se cabrean cuando hablan de politica, geoestrategia o preparacionismo.
> Y otros como economia les aburren a ellos
> Que cojones me pasa?



No te pasa nada. 
Es simplemente que cuando el 90% de la población son npcs sin sentido crítico, al final acabas por pensar que tú eres el que tiene algún problema.


----------



## Punkercin (15 Abr 2022)

El humo


Elbrujo dijo:


> Soy muy asocial y cada vez mas. No me interesan la mayoria de los temas que la gente saca porque me parecen intranscendentes (futbol, moda, cotilleos, musica) muchos de los famosos me son desconocidos. Y los temas que si me gustan no puedo sacarlos porque la inmensa mayoria se cabrean cuando hablan de politica, geoestrategia o preparacionismo.
> Y otros como economia les aburren a ellos
> Que cojones me pasa?



El humor te hará libre. Ten humor anda.


----------



## sinoesporlasbuenas... (15 Abr 2022)

La gente se mueve por interes


----------



## Jackblack (15 Abr 2022)

TylerDurden99 dijo:


> Es que solo pasaban del futbol los maricones (que luego confirmaron su mariconismo) y los tarados (que luego confirmaron sus taras y con los años se agravan)



Una vez le revente a uno la boca por decirme maricon por no juzgar al fútbol.
Mucho tiempo jugando ya me aburría.
A partir de ahí se le quedó maricon d apodo.
Mariocon
Lo mio era el hockey mucho más contacto y juego


----------



## Jackblack (15 Abr 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Tienes parte de razón. Lo que ocurre también es que la sociedad está podrida. Ese interés en la geoestrategia, la política y similares en nuestro caso no es por medrar o por hacernos los interesantes, sino una respuesta a la angustia vital que padecemos de ver que todo está mal, tratando de buscar una solución. Ver que la gente actúa como si no le importase, frecuentemente no haciendo nada nos estresa. Porque eso conduce a lo que vemos: que los políticos nos tratan como a niños, que nos roban a manos llenas y nos destrozan la vida. Y en verdad, España es un país pésimo en cuanto a conciencia social y a estructuración de la sociedad civil, y así nos va.
> 
> Recalco, no obstante, que en efecto, todos tenemos nuestra lucha interna y que nadie es más que nadie. No por interesarme en temas sofisticados soy superior a nadie. Pero la falta mayoritaria de interés en la sociedad por nada que no sean trivialidades, nos condena a padecer la sociedad que padecemos.



Desde mi punto de vista , no saber priorizar las cosas importantes de la vida, t convierte en un peso muerto desde el punto social y colectivo.
Y cuando son mayoría, adiós sociedad como lleva décadas ya pasando en Ejpain.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (15 Abr 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Tienes parte de razón. Lo que ocurre también es que la sociedad está podrida. Ese interés en la geoestrategia, la política y similares en nuestro caso no es por medrar o por hacernos los interesantes, sino una respuesta a la angustia vital que padecemos de ver que todo está mal, tratando de buscar una solución. Ver que la gente actúa como si no le importase, frecuentemente no haciendo nada nos estresa. Porque eso conduce a lo que vemos: que los políticos nos tratan como a niños, que nos roban a manos llenas y nos destrozan la vida. Y en verdad, España es un país pésimo en cuanto a conciencia social y a estructuración de la sociedad civil, y así nos va.
> 
> Recalco, no obstante, que en efecto, todos tenemos nuestra lucha interna y que nadie es más que nadie. No por interesarme en temas sofisticados soy superior a nadie. Pero la falta mayoritaria de interés en la sociedad por nada que no sean trivialidades, nos condena a padecer la sociedad que padecemos.



REacción comprensible pero poco inteligente.
Si envalentonado por esa actitud decides que eres superior a tus hermanos, y no iguales.
Te verás solo y lo más importante. no podras amar a nadie


----------



## teperico (15 Abr 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Soy muy asocial y cada vez mas. No me interesan la mayoria de los temas que la gente saca porque me parecen intranscendentes (futbol, moda, cotilleos, musica) muchos de los famosos me son desconocidos. Y los temas que si me gustan no puedo sacarlos porque la inmensa mayoria se cabrean cuando hablan de politica, geoestrategia o preparacionismo.
> Y otros como economia les aburren a ellos
> Que cojones me pasa?



Se llama autismo. El autismo, entre otras cosas, se caracteriza por un mayor interés por las cosas que por las personas


----------



## eufor (15 Abr 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Piénsalo de este modo: si eres tan inteligente, ¿cómo es que no puedes encontrar una solución al problema de la afinidad social?



Si eres inteligente tener o no tener afinidad social con subnormales te debería importar entre nada y absolutamente nada....


----------



## perrosno (15 Abr 2022)

Cada día mas a mi bola, me sobran dedos de una mano para tener gente con la que encontrarme cómodo


----------



## Arretranco_70 (15 Abr 2022)

pgriyo dijo:


> Relegado al ostracismo, y todavía pretencioso.
> 
> Normal que no quieran saber nada de ti.
> 
> ...



Gracias. No podría haber encontrado mejor ejemplo.

Cuando te alejas de este tipo de gilipollas, tu vida mejorar espectacularmente.


----------



## thermoshit15 (15 Abr 2022)

Yo anhelo la soledad, algo que una vez has formado una familia es algo escaso.

El tener que estar en círculos sociales donde si no fuese por los críos no estarías te drena de energía, es agotador y te hace cuestionarte tus decisiones vitales. Los inadaptados somos nosotros, no tengáis dudas. En épocas antiguas estaríamos muertos y remuertos, y en sociedades colectivistas señalados y humillados.


En cualquier caso, tengo cierta capacidad de adaptación si el círculo no es muy grande.es hasta interesante observar la simplicidad de la gente, sintiendo hasta cierta admiración.


----------



## lascanteras723 (15 Abr 2022)

8 paginas de hilo, se ve que no es tan raro en este foro.


----------



## Nelsonvigum (15 Abr 2022)

Covid-8M dijo:


> A la gente en general lo que no le gustan son los aguafiestas. Si quedas con alguien nomalmente es para pasar un rato agradable y olvidar los problemas.
> Si el tema va a ser la crisis economica que se nos viene encima, los muertos de la guerra o como las elites nos estan genocidando pues como que aburre un poco el plan.
> Lo que siempre funciona son las bromas y hacer cachondeo, aunque sea algo superficial e intrascendente a la gente le encanta que transmitas buen rollo y no estar quejandote de todo.
> Y si quedas con mujeres ya ni te cuento, todas quieren positivismo, buenas vibras y que les subas los animos



A la gente no le molesta necesariamente los temas que no sean frívolos ni banales. Aunque dependiendo del momento elegido puede pasar.

Lo que a la gente le disgusta es que les muestres opiniones opuestas a su Matrix ideologica, que no seas 'mainstream', perdón por el anglicismo.

Lo veo en los 'cafés' de mi trabajo. Se toman temas de furgol y mierdas...pero también temas de actualidad geopolítica y económica. PERO...(y esto es lo importante) siempre dentro de la ventana de overton establecida:

Son gente formada y supuestamente inteligentes ( y encima en este pequeño grupo por circunstancias no hay tías) pero si se me escapa algo fuera de lo establecido (kobiv, guerra) te tuercen el gesto o te dicen directamente "tu donde lees esas cosas"? 
Ojo, y decir en su defensa que son más voxistas/peperistas que NOMistas. 

No me quiero ni imaginar cómo seran otros círculos con menos nivel cultural, más tías y más NOM.


----------



## perrosno (15 Abr 2022)

Añado que no sólo cada día tengo menos afinidad con la gente, si no que cada día me parecen mas gilipollas, tironucables, motosierrables y en definitiva prescindibles, salvo alguna contada excepción


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Abr 2022)

BURBUJA es un foro de contestarios que siempre llevan la contraria al sentir general . Toca unirse a la extrema izquierda apoyando a Rusia


Pues estábamos hablando por wasap y le dije que todo esto era una secta. Y me dijo que secta era Burbuja , un foro de trastornados . yo le dije que definiese mejor el foro y fue cuando se explayó : que era un foro de contestatarios : Que polemiza, se opone o protesta, a veces brusca o...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Tonimn (15 Abr 2022)

De adolescente tenia necesidad de soacializar para conseguir grabaciones de música, juegos, pelis....
Para jugar....y intentar ligar...
Luego conversaciones la verdad....el 20% eran sobre mi tema de interés.. A veces el 70%....y perdia tiempo en desplazarme saludos consumiciones....

Existe internet y puedo.conseguir pelis, música, juegos....dificilisimos de encontrar.
Puedo jugar online..
Ya me casé con mi chica ideal de entonces y con la que comparto casi todo y además de novia eterna es amiga.
Y por internet se puede hablar el 100% del tiempo en mi tema de interés prioritario de cada momento. Y si cambia el tema en 1 clic hablo por muybraro q sea el tema.


----------



## Vientosolar (15 Abr 2022)

pgriyo dijo:


> *Se llama ser feo, tonto, o idiota. Y que la gente no te traga.*
> 
> Puedes seguir poniéndote pañitos calientes llamándolo "autismo". Las cosas no te pueden mandar a tomar por el culo como hace la gente, y por eso es que te interesan.



No estoy de acuerdo. Como he contado más arriba, yo tengo un historial de soledad no buscada desde que me recuerdo. Y pensaba que era feo, tonto e idiota. Cuando vi al tipo de mujeres que atraía, supe que no era feo. ¿Que a muchas imbéciles empoderadas porqueyolovalgo no les gusto? No pasa nada y me parece bien. Con gustarle a una guapa de verdad, con tipazo y la cabeza sobre los hombros basta. Cuando observé las notas que sacaba y el trabajo que conseguí, supe que no era tonto. Cuando pasados los años veo dónde estoy, lo que tengo y lo que hago, sé que no soy idiota. Lo que ocurre en algunos casos es que te tocan unos padres que son unos monstruos, o unas circunstancias muy malas, o simplemente estás rodeado de gentuza. Si eres un poco diferente a la media, lleva bastante trabajo salir del entorno donde has caído al azar y encontrar gente afín. A día de hoy sigo sintiendo el rechazo instintivo de muchos. Pero no el de todos, también siento la empatía de unos pocos. Y esos muchos, escarbas un poco, y siempre tienen algún problema… gordo. De personalidad, de ser unos hijos de puta, unos intransigentes, unos ególatras…. Con la gente buena siempre he conectado.

De acuerdo que hay gente que tiene problemas por su exclusiva culpa y le echa la culpa a los demás, y se creen especiales, mucha gente hace eso, es verdad. Pero no siempre es así. TODOS los genios (cada uno en lo suyo) han sido unos incomprendidos y han estado muy solos. Cualquiera que sobresale un poco de la media sufre en cierta medida esa soledad e incomprensión. Yo creo que insultar a la gente o enfadarse tanto para decirle lo que piensas no ayuda precisamente. Pero vamos, que da igual.


----------



## Vientosolar (15 Abr 2022)

pgriyo dijo:


> No.
> 
> No da igual.
> 
> ...



Pero si no me creo distinto ni especial, si lo primero que he dicho es que cuando despuntas te pasa. ¿Tan mal me explico?


----------



## Vientosolar (15 Abr 2022)

Lo malo de eso es cuando el gobierno saca la siguiente medida inconstitucional, contra los derechos humanos o directamente injusta. Tragan todos sin rechistar y nosotros, jodidos. No solamente ha triunfado el pensamiento único, sino la censura social sin base legal. Si seguimos pasando de todo, nos acabaran eutanasiando a la fuerza.


----------



## Guepardo (15 Abr 2022)

Chacho no hay que comerse la cabeza el 99% de la gente son npcs con NULA inteligencia creativa, crítica, filosófica y espiritual es totalmente nula.

Se mueven por interés siempre, vidas vacías que necesitan quedar para comer, ir al cine o hacer todo tipo de cosas insustanciales para luego adornarlo todo con fotos para las redes sociales.

Hay poca gente auténtica, con empatía, valores y respeto, con PERSONALIDAD para reunirse y hacer cosas interesantes
y no me refiero a interesante en que se hace por que se puede quedar para ir a caminar pero con dos variantes la primera de postureo la segunda de aventura y compadreo auténtico, con el único interés de disfrutar, al igual que cualquier otra actividad, evidentemente hay que huir de hacer planes con gente del primer grupo.

Dekatlon ha hecho mucho daño en este punto jajaja

Por lo tanto al final se gana más saliendo solo a hacer lo que te guste que quedando con npcs con intereses ocultos de queso por que va este o se va a este sitio o me hago unas fotos o se va al sitio donde trabaja menganito al final todo es dinero e intereses.

Si algún día dais con ese 1% de gente auténtica valen su peso en oro, al final y ni 1% sea gente auténtica y que ademas te aporte algo o te pueda enseñar algo….

Cuanto más inteligencia tengas en los campos descritos al inicio más solo estarás, es una relación exponencial, además serás un detector de subnormales los hueles ya… pues eso chachos me voy a coger olitas SOLO


----------



## Guepardo (15 Abr 2022)

pgriyo dijo:


> Pero tienes una pretensión de distinguirte de los demás.
> 
> Un pecado de soberbia allá donde los pecados de soberbia no son procedentes.



No es soberbia detectar comportamientos subnormalescos en la gente y no querer formar parte de ellos, es un tipo de inteligencia.
Soberbia es otra cosa….


----------



## Guepardo (15 Abr 2022)

El mundo está lleno de grupitos los denominados Subnormales Team pues eso chao


----------



## Guepardo (15 Abr 2022)

pgriyo dijo:


> El realidad, el 99% están preocupándose por conseguir agua potable o comida.
> 
> Tus "problemas", son problemas de 1%. Sí, de esa puta mierda que se llama "primer mundo", que lo es a base de joder a los demás.



Los que buscan agua reman hacían un fin común y viven en pequeñas aldeas familiares, son más felices que tú te lo garantizo, alejados de los npc y el nwo.


Evidentemente cuanto mas grandes los pueblos y más rotas las familias más se aborrega a la gente por lo tanto yo a mi alcance solo dispongo de menos de 1% de gente digna de mi tiempo que me pueda aportar algo a mi alma y no robarme mi energía vital, la playa me espera vete a chuparle la energía a otro


----------



## Vientosolar (15 Abr 2022)

pgriyo dijo:


> Pero tienes una pretensión de distinguirte de los demás.
> 
> Un pecado de soberbia allá donde los pecados de soberbia no son procedentes.



Que no, coño, que no. No sé de dónde sacas eso. Tengo una pretensión, eso sí, que es que se fijen lo menos posible en mí la gente que no puede vivir sin hacer la vida imposible al prójimo. Sobre todo en el trabajo. Fuera de él, me los espabilo enseguida.


----------



## Captain Julius (15 Abr 2022)

Mastropiero70 dijo:


> Y sin embargo, no soy quien para dar consejos a nadie.
> 
> Voy a trabajar de lunes a viernes hasta caer rendido, y los fines de semana son mi tortura.
> 
> ...



Olvida tu pasado. Así es como yo puedo dormir, y en cierto modo me hace joven y eternal. Aprende a liberarte de las cadenas de esos hechos externos que marcaron a una persona que por otra parte ya está muerta, y sé tu propia crisálida saliendo del capullo. Haz como el arquero de Aristóteles, tira fardos y mira hacia adelante.


----------



## Vientosolar (15 Abr 2022)

pgriyo dijo:


> Pretende que no se fijen en usted.
> 
> Pero eso sí..., el tamaño de letra bien gordo.



Uf, un gilipollas. A la siguiente, ignore. Se me había olvidado mencionar que tampoco quiero gilipollas cerca.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Abr 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Lo que nos ha pasado a todas las personas inteligentes... que nos vamos quedando solos por no participar en el ritual de la tontería.
> 
> Sin embargo, la afinidad con la gente es algo que se puede trabajar y en lo que se puede mejorar.
> A fin de cuentas, a la sociedad no las vas a cambiar, pero puedes optimizar tu forma de relacionarte con ella.
> ...



Tienes razón en casi todo, pero varias cosas:
Lo que nos ha pasado a todas las personas inteligentes... que nos vamos quedando solos por no participar en el ritual de la tontería.

La mayoría supongo que es por eso. Otros además venimos de malas familias y se junta el hambre con las ganas de comer.

Sin embargo, la afinidad con la gente es algo que se puede trabajar y en lo que se puede mejorar.
A fin de cuentas, a la sociedad no las vas a cambiar, pero puedes optimizar tu forma de relacionarte con ella.

Bien, pero, ¿quieres hacerlo? Como he dicho muchas veces yo de crío era muy tímido y callado, pero ya en la uni, fuera de casa, y sobretodo, en el trabajo después, desarrollé por narices habilidades para desenvolverme en el mundo y con la gente. Pero fuera del trabajo no quiero. Primero porque para mí esa interacción es un desgaste brutal (busca qué es un introvertido) y porque no me aportan nada positivo y sí mucho negativo.

Piénsalo de este modo: si eres tan inteligente, ¿cómo es que no puedes encontrar una solución al problema de la afinidad social?

Esta frase me chirría. Si eres tan inteligente, ¿cómo no has encontrado una solución al cáncer? Ser inteligente no implica saber solucionar todos los problemas del mundo. Y mucho menos los problemas sociales, porque esos implican a otras personas y a sus reacciones y vivencias, que tú no puedes controlar.

Haz un análisis de ti mismo y de qué aspectos de tu personalidad puedes optimizar para no generar tanto desinterés o roce con los demás.

Todos los que tenemos una edad ya hemos hecho ese análisis y hemos intentado agradar a los demás obteniendo resultados que no nos han gustado. Tú tienes que ser tú, porque sinó vas a estar incómodo, y en algún momento acabará saliendo tu verdadero tú. Puedes controlar ciertas cosas para que las relaciones sean placenteras para todos, pero no puedes intentar ser quien no eres.

Si escribes este email es porque sientes que algo te falta, así que no me digas que no DESEAS ser aceptado por los demás, aunque sean un poco tontitos a veces.

Eso tiene más que ver con la imagen de triunfador que se nos vende a todas horas. El tío solitario, serio, callado,...siempre se vende como el fracasado, el amargado,..., así que todos intentamos, especialmente en nuestra juventud, seguir con aquello que se supone nos va a reportar la felicidad.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Abr 2022)

De hecho siempre que sigues esas relaciones te acabas dando cuenta de que la otra persona no es tan maravillosa y que básicamente tenías una imagen de ella en la cabeza que solo existía ahí. Eso no quiere decir que no hubiera podido funcionar pero sin tanta utopía.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Abr 2022)

Mastropiero70 dijo:


> Y sin embargo, no soy quien para dar consejos a nadie.
> 
> Voy a trabajar de lunes a viernes hasta caer rendido, y los fines de semana son mi tortura.
> 
> ...



Todos hemos cometido errores y hacemos cosas que sabemos que son nocivas pero vamos a seguir haciendo. Por eso lo de dar consejos a los demás se lo dejamos a los psicólogos, que tampoco tienen ni puta idea de nada.

Cada uno es preso de su realidad, de su infancia, de su juventud, de su trabajo, de sus relaciones con los demás, de sus expectativas,...

Te diría que no bebieras, pero es que eso ya lo sabes.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Abr 2022)

Magnum Ho dijo:


> Este ha dado en el din. Si quieres ser sociable tan solo tienes que observar brevemente al resto y adaptarte al contexto en el que estés en ese momento: hay lugares donde puedo sacar X temas de conversaciones mientras que en otros saco Y. Al final ser inteligente solo es estar por encima de la mierda en un ámbito que te trae más sufrimiento que felicidad, creo que la mayoría lo cambiaríamos por otro tipo de habilidades.



Tú lo has dicho: SI QUIERES SER SOCIABLE. Como ya he dicho simplemente tienes que observar lo que hacen los demás y hacer/decir lo mismo. Si te gusta seguirás haciéndolo, y si te siente como un imbécil pues acabarás solo.


----------



## Vientosolar (15 Abr 2022)

Me gusta tu firma…


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Abr 2022)

Mastropiero70 dijo:


> Ten cuidado, no se te rompa una uña.
> 
> Una hostia, dice... Sólo te acaricio con mi mano llena de callos, y te caes cuatro veces.Subnormal.



No contestes a trolls.


----------



## Mastropiero70 (15 Abr 2022)

Me gusta esto y me cuadra mucho. Si no te importa, me lo quedo.

Tengo que hacer algo con mi puta cabeza, o no llegaré a viejo...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Abr 2022)

quehablerafapaypal dijo:


> las mujeres te chupan la energía, literal jaja
> 
> son un sumidero de energía, sobre todo con algunas se nota un montón. Necesitan atención y estímulos constantes.
> 
> Hablando en general, claro. Va a tener razon el de pintor de la montaña azul, son la energía negativa.



Y pasta, mucha pasta. Todo lo que hacen y quieren necesita pasta. Y si no la aportas tú lo hará otro, porque ellas se venden al mejor postor constantemente.


----------



## Vientosolar (15 Abr 2022)

Mastropiero70 dijo:


> Ten cuidado, no se te rompa una uña.
> 
> Una hostia, dice... Sólo te acaricio con mi mano llena de callos, y te caes cuatro veces.Subnormal.



He buscado tu mensaje y veo que citas a uno de mis ignorados. Igual te sirve de pista.


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (15 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Y pasta, mucha pasta. Todo lo que hacen y quieren necesita pasta. Y si no la aportas tú lo hará otro.



y para conseguir esa pasta hace falta sudar energía... así que es otra forma de succión energética, pero esta incluso medible jeje


----------



## TylerDurden99 (15 Abr 2022)

Jackblack dijo:


> Una vez le revente a uno la boca por decirme maricon por no juzgar al fútbol.
> Mucho tiempo jugando ya me aburría.
> A partir de ahí se le quedó maricon d apodo.
> Mariocon
> Lo mio era el hockey mucho más contacto y juego



Y que me quieres decir que me vas a pegar? Subete a un taburete antes amigo


----------



## Jackblack (16 Abr 2022)

TylerDurden99 dijo:


> Y que me quieres decir que me vas a pegar? Subete a un taburete antes amigo



No, quiero decir q eres un gilipollas.
A un taburete??
Que quieres mamar tb??


----------



## TylerDurden99 (16 Abr 2022)

Jackblack dijo:


> No, quiero decir q eres un gilipollas.
> A un taburete??
> Que quieres mamar tb??




Jajaj bufón


----------

